# Neee a warranty replacement. Opinions on refurbs?



## modisch (Jun 15, 2011)

My phone decided to sprout a stuck (bright) pixel. I called Verizon and they confirmed that they would replace it on warranty with a refurb droidX. I'm glad it will still be a droidX, I love mine. Although I wouldn't complain about a upgrade to a charge or htc incredible 2 (hello unlocked bootloader).

My big concern is the quality of refurbished phones. Anyone have any experience or thoughts on that? I'm not eligible for an upgrade until July 2012, so I'm either going with a stuck pixel or getting a refurb. I guess the refurb is the likely lesser of the evils.

Still, any thoughts?

Thanks.

-m

{ droidX «» cm7 nightly «» tapatalk }


----------



## 1CubeSolver (Aug 14, 2011)

modisch said:


> My phone decided to sprout a stuck (bright) pixel. I called Verizon and they confirmed that they would replace it on warranty with a refurb droidX. I'm glad it will still be a droidX, I love mine. Although I wouldn't complain about a upgrade to a charge or htc incredible 2 (hello unlocked bootloader).
> 
> My big concern is the quality of refurbished phones. Anyone have any experience or thoughts on that? I'm not eligible for an upgrade until July 2012, so I'm either going with a stuck pixel or getting a refurb. I guess the refurb is the likely lesser of the evils.
> 
> ...


I got a refurbished Droid X back in January and I haven't had any real problems with it, and I didn't think that the quality was much worse than the original one that I had.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

If you can manage to find a droidx

Personally if mine breaks I will be going with a bionic or prime...

It is hard to find X's :/


----------



## excaliber88 (Aug 26, 2011)

Go with the refurb and then upgrade when you are eligible. I know what you are saying, I have not had positive experiences with refurbished phones. Last time I needed it (for my OG Droid) it took 2 phones before the refurb was usable. Then the one that I finally kept wasn't perfect, but was better than the previous and I gave up.


----------



## Sonicmax2k2 (Jun 19, 2011)

I haven't had any experience with refurbs, but if you can live with a dead pixel, you may want to hold out and see if you can get an upgrade later down the line.


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

I went through 4 replacement Droids and 2 replacement Incredibles in 3 months before I was given a replacement Droid X. Since then (last Dec) the phone has worked flawlessly and I wouldn't have even know it was a refurb, unlike my other replacements which were terrible - lose slider, dead zones on touchscreen, and one even having the previous user's screen protector on it still haha.


----------



## OnMy2ndGP (Jun 13, 2011)

I too received a refurbished DX back in January. Mic went dead on my first one. This one was perfect with no visible wear. It even has a higher stable overclocking limit.

One piece of advice, SBF back to stock before you send it back!!!

Liquid v2.6 DX via RootzWiki App


----------



## serx7 (Jun 21, 2011)

I'm currently on DX number 7. Main reason for so many exchanges is I'm picky about the earpiece and speakerphone spkrs, and a few of my refurb replacements had blown or partially blown spkrs (sounded like a kazoo when the volume was turned up past ~50%). I use the earpiece for all calls except ones that come in while I'm driving, in which case I take the call on my BT headset.

1st DX: periodic but several times daily SD card auto-unmounting, needed to reboot phone to access the SD again
2nd DX: blown earpiece spkr (volume past ~50% -- kazooooo)
3rd DX: big finger smudge on the -inside- of the camera lens cover that hazed my photos, partially blown speakphone speaker
4th DX: partially blown earpiece spkr (better than #2 above, but only marginally so)
5th DX: thumb-sized hotspot (more like a hot-splotch) in the middle of the LCD, most noticeable w/ light backgrounds
6th DX: perfect, for ~2-3 months. then a perfectly rectangular, pixelated/white-noise-like strip ~1/4" high formed along the entire bottom edge of the LCD
7th DX: perfect so far. have had it since mid-March


----------



## troybuilt (Jul 30, 2011)

serx7 said:


> I'm currently on DX number 7. Main reason for so many exchanges is I'm picky about the earpiece and speakerphone spkrs, and a few of my refurb replacements had blown or partially blown spkrs (sounded like a kazoo when the volume was turned up past ~50%). I use the earpiece for all calls except ones that come in while I'm driving, in which case I take the call on my BT headset.
> 
> 1st DX: periodic but several times daily SD card auto-unmounting, needed to reboot phone to access the SD again
> 2nd DX: blown earpiece spkr (volume past ~50% -- kazooooo)
> ...


lol, wow, that's alot of replacements. I know VZW has the 3 strike rule in which they will do a one time courtesy exchange for another phone. Was this not offered to you? If, it was, what were the options?


----------



## modisch (Jun 15, 2011)

Man, a lot of refurbs.

But I don't know that I have much of an alternative. The stuck pixel is pretty maddening.

And I will most definitely sbf back to stock before turning my phone in.

Question though, can you restore a nandroid to another phone of the same model (dx to dx)?

Thanks,

-m

{ droidX «» cm7 nightly «» tapatalk }


----------



## xlinuxtrancex (Jun 18, 2011)

Just got a referb today, it seems great so far. Had SD card reader issues with my last dx. This one is a bit different than my original, no automatic bootloader when plugged into USB, sbf went faster. No complaints. It was a p.i.t.a. to get it out of them, though.


----------

